# napakalaki



## Qcumber

What is *napakalakí* in the following sentence taken from a newspaper article: a verb, a noun, an adjective, a participle?

Ang marami sa mga tao ay napakalaki ng takot sa kamatayan.
[Ang marámi sa mangá táo ay napakalakí nang tákot sa kamatáyan.]
= Most people are quite afraid of death.


----------



## youtin

My guess is that it's an adjective. napakalaki ng takot - such great fear.


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> My guess is that it's an adjective. napakalaki ng takot - such great fear.


So the beginning of the sentence, marked by *ay*, is the subject of a clause whose grammar is independent from it.
Very interesting. Thanks a lot, Youtin.


----------



## youtin

Not sure if this is still on topic, but there are other, much better ways of saying it :

(Ang) marami sa mga tao ay napakalaki ang takot sa kamatayan.

Napakalaki ng takot sa kamatayan ng maraming tao.


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> (Ang) marami sa mga tao ay napakalaki *ang* takot sa kamatayan.


I suppose this is a typo.


----------



## mataripis

Ok. here is my version:  Marami sa mga Tao ay lubhang may  malaking takot sa kamatayan.


----------

